# 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

Any one have these for sale?


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*


----------



## rsrm491 (Dec 27, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*

i doubt it....factory phone dials only came in 16"


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (rsrm491)*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors...43957


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*

still looking


----------



## gotta_jet (Feb 11, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*

never came in 17"


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: 17" Porsche Phone Dial Rims (gotta_jet)*

Well I guess I will find out when the one bought arrives.... I bought 1 rim on eBay pretty cheap cause it was one wheel... guy says they came off 928...


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

what was the outcome


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: (rockstarmjl)*

It came today, and I measured it, and its 17"...... do I need to post pics with the tape measure... If there is some funky way other than to just put a tape measure across to take the diameter let me know....


----------



## A.Wilder (Mar 1, 2003)

check wheeltechnologies.com they got some stuff there for ya


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: (Vegas_Jetta98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Vegas_Jetta98* »_check wheeltechnologies.com they got some stuff there for ya

what kinda stuff? p. phone dial dimensions?


----------



## blubayou (Oct 3, 2001)

*Re: (CarStereoInstallerNJ)*

if it measured 17", then it is a 16" wheel. they measure a wheel based on where the tire rests, not the overall diameter. AFAIK, these only came in 15" and 16" sizes


----------



## mk2dubdriver (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: ([email protected])*

where can you get some 15" i would love to get a hold of 8 so i can have a set for mt mk2 and my bug


----------



## CarStereoInstallerNJ (Jul 21, 2002)

*Re: ([email protected])*

ok, that makes sense... THANKS! It was listed as a 17" by the person who sold it to me so aleast i'm not the only idiot....


----------

